# Name Based Recording with the 921



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Although the 921 does formally have the NBR feature, there is a work around regarding that capability. Use the name "search" feature (the # key on the remote. It will search for the present show or selected show in guide mode. There's also a open keyboard to allow you the enter any name search. It scan the 9 day guide for the name string and produces a listing. You can scan through the list and set timers for the shows you choose.

PS: I've had my 921 for over 18 months and recently discovered this feature.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was a thread dedicated to using a keyboard with 921.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jergenf said:


> I've had my 921 for over 18 months and recently discovered this feature.


Sometimes it pays to read the manual.

Now that you're using the feature, be aware of the difference between searching titles and searching descriptions. When you get into the history, it isn't apparent whether a search was by title or description.

Know that search is something that has been available on most receivers for quite some time. NBR is an entirely different bird as it does the searching automatically and hopefully with some sense of whether or not it has already recorded a particular episode.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Also, I think NBR records the program in its entirety at whatever start and stop times are necessary, regardless of any change in program times that may occur. This is a feature I am enjoying on the 622 at season finale time when episodes are extended or broadcast an hour earlier or later -- the 622 ssimply handled it without me changing any timers.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I did a search on my 921 once when I found a program in progress that I wanted to record. Sure enough it found a repeat in the 9 day guide. Sadly that program never aired at that time, a totally different program aired in that time slot. 

It is possible that broadcasters will update their program schedule and suddenly that searched event is no longer valid. With a true Name Based Recording feature, this schedule change would have been detected. "Search" is only as accurate as the 9 day guide is at the time the search is carried out.


----------

